# LSU Tiger Rod!!



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Here's the latest rod off my dryer... It's a 7'6" Phenix S706M blank. The customer wanted a rod to keep at his beach house for surf fishing, so he wanted a full grip in case he needs to hold it in his teeth. The butt cap is Texas Agarita wood mixed with purple acrylic resin, with an inlaid Tiger coin. The thread colors are Gudebrod purple (with cp) and metallic gold. The guides are the new "Black Pearl" Recoils, and they're spiral wrapped. This build is one of my favorites of all the rods I've done so far, and the pictures really don't do it any justice... When the sun comes out, I may take a few more pics...


----------



## closingtime (Aug 5, 2006)

That is tight!


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Another solid looking build Kyle...I like look of the forgrip away from the seat.
Purple and gold tiger looks awesome!Nice work.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Great looking rod! Every Time you mention agrita it makes my mouth water. My mother used to make me go out and thresh aigrito (little sour) bushes for the berries. She made some of the best aigrito jelly and an aigrito jelly roll. I grew up in West Texas.


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

Pretty sharp Kyle!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

That's tuff looking, it's got thinking out of the box style. I will admit I'm a fan of traditional eyes but your mix makes the eyes belong, I like it.


----------



## conk (Mar 25, 2007)

Looks really nice Kyle. I can see why you like it.


----------



## Jrob78 (Jun 13, 2010)

Fantastic work!


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Another great looking rod.


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Totally awesome job. If I was an LSU person I would REALLY want on just like it. Absatively Beautiful. Everything.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Really sweet looking rod!


----------



## abz400 (Nov 3, 2008)

nice tigers


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Kyle, I was going to post this up tonight but you beat me to it. This is a re-wrap that I did as a gift for my cousin that I am visiting in NOLA this weekend. A few more years from now I might have one that looks as good as yours.


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Man it is hard to take good pictures of rods.


----------



## rkent (Mar 4, 2010)

NICE!


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

That is the foulest, ugliest rod I've ever seen on this, God's green Earth. 














Now, could you make me a Tulane Green Wave one or a Saints one?


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER (Oct 8, 2009)

THAT IS TRULY A WORK OF ART...


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

coachlaw said:


> Now, could you make me a Tulane Green Wave one or a Saints one?


Thanks all!! I do have a Saints rod in the works... Should be done in a month or so...:cheers:


----------



## yr_tiger (Feb 7, 2010)

Holy cow that thing is beautiful!
I want one!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

Geaux Tigers!


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Not a LSU fan, but... WOW!


----------



## chabass (Jun 10, 2010)

can you build a rod with the Texans logo and colors ? Won't one bad,reeeeel bad.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Just beautiful. Nice work


----------



## bayou vista (Jun 28, 2008)

what does one cost ,daughters boyfriend plays foose ball there


----------



## never enuff (Jan 11, 2008)

*geaux tigers*

kyle,
Can you build my son one just like it? I played football there in late 80s and my ten yr old loves everything LSU. Please let me know, that rod is awesome!


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

chabass said:


> can you build a rod with the Texans logo and colors ?





bayou vista said:


> what does one cost ,daughters boyfriend plays foose ball there





never enuff said:


> kyle,
> Can you build my son one just like it?


Thanks guys! PM's sent!


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Could you pm one for me too. I would be interested in the South Carolina Gamecocks rod seeing how we are the new national champs.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Can you make one sturdy enough to beat Jamarcus Russell off of your cough syrup??? :biggrin:

Seriously, that is one of the sickest rods I have aver seen. The algerita is something I would have never thought of. We call it aggravita at the lease because of the thorny leaves. Very fine job!


----------



## Badmug (Jun 18, 2005)

I guess I just spoiled my own "surprise" Kyle but the rod looks absolutely wonderful...even better than I ever imagined. I'm even more thrilled with the guaranteed limits you're sending me with it! The fish are never gonna know what hit them. Might have to celebrate the first fish I catch with some purple drank.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

Kyle, can you post a side on view with the Agarita?

BTW, guys, I made the agarita blank for Kyle, that is why I want to see it better!


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

MesquiteMan said:


> Kyle, can you post a side on view with the Agarita?
> 
> BTW, guys, I made the agarita blank for Kyle, that is why I want to see it better!


Will do!! I'm out at LBJ right now, so it'll be monday... I'll snap a few more shots before I send it to its new home! You're the man Curtis!! You've helped me take this stuff to the next level.... Looking forward to seeing the new colors!!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

Naw, you are the artist, Kyle! I simply provided a minute portion of the "paint" for your to work with! I still want to know how you finish the agarita? If it is a trade secret you don't want to post here, I understand. It just looks so perfect and deep!


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

MesquiteMan said:


> Kyle, can you post a side on view with the Agarita?


Here's a side view, and a couple more shots in better light... I built up the finish on top of the coin to give it a little more depth...


----------

